# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Апатия это лень?

## BiZ111

Апатия  - философское понятие, обозначающее отрешение от всех страстей, освобождение от чувства страха и проблем окружающей действительности, или схожее состояние. Наряду с другими схожими этическими категориями получило развитие в философии стоиков и скептиков. 

Основным синонимом апатии многие считают слово ЛЕНЬ.

Апатия это примитивная лень или выгодное самооправдание?

----------


## Sanych

Вообще-то я всегда слышал слова - апатия, как нет желания ни к чему. Но не лень. Лень это другое.

----------


## Irina

Мне кажется вот это определение более точное и к лени оно отношение не имеет.
*Апатия* (от греч. apatheia — бесчувственность) — безразличное, безучастное отношение к окружающему. Это психическое состояние, при котором снижены или полностью утрачены внутренние побуждения, интересы, эмоциональные реакции.
Согласно Greenson (1949), апатия может быть жизнеспасающей защитой в экстремальных ситуациях: приводя мышление как бы в нейтральное состояние, можно избежать как отчаяния, так и истощения, вызванных не оправдавшимися надеждами.

----------


## BiZ111

А что тогда такое лень? Временная апатия?

----------


## Irina

Лень - это принцип жизни, а не психологический момент

----------


## SDS

...это три шага до могилы...
и чем она дольше,тем шаги короче...

----------


## Asteriks

Апатия? Поспи, и всё пройдёт.

----------


## ПаранойА

Апатия, в моем понимании..
Состояние пустое, в голове пустота, в душе пустота. Не желание чего-либо. Почему-то мне кажется, что это ужасное состояние
Хотя такое у меня частенько бывает.

----------


## vova230

> Вообще-то я всегда слышал слова - апатия, как нет желания ни к чему. Но не лень. Лень это другое.


Вот согласен с этим. Лень, это когда могу, но не хочу. Апатия это когда надо, хочу, но не могу.

----------

